# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  ChatterPal

## Airicist

chatterpal.io

chatterpaljv.com

muncheye.com/paul-ponna-chatrpal

Sid Diwar

----------


## Airicist

"ChatterPal Automated Interactive 3D Chat Software Launched"

by Scott Allen
February 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Looks like a scam

----------

